# post pics of your skinks



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

havnt seen to many skinks posted on here,from smaal to large lets see some skinks.
here r some of mine


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

another of my land mullet,housed with the easterns while i upgrade its cage
the westerns i got from matt burgess,cant recomend him enough,awsome little blueys,the other juvies r this years young from my lot


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 23, 2007)

There are a few pics of different skinks here http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=60823


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks ssssnakeman,love the pink tongues and those kimberly blueys are aswome


----------



## geckodan (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a look on my website


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks danny,u keep some nice skinks there,ill be keeping my eye on your available list,lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 23, 2007)

nice skinks youve got their richard.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks chris,yours r nice as well mate,love those stumpys


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 24, 2007)

i will post pics later today whe i get home from school


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2007)

looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## mimmy (Apr 24, 2007)

oh they are really nice! Lets see more!


----------



## richardsc (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks mimmy,and yes lets see more


----------



## weptyle (Apr 24, 2007)

there really nice


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 24, 2007)

my skinks 


not very good pics tho


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Apr 24, 2007)

Some pics of my Blotched Bluey.

I have plans to get it sex'd and then find a mate and see if we can make some little blotchies.


----------



## jamesr (Apr 24, 2007)

jessie said:


> my skinks
> 
> 
> not very good pics tho


wooh i dont really know much about skinks (other than blueys and shinglebacks) is the 1 in the 4th pic a king skink or a land mullet?


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 24, 2007)

Heres a few


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 24, 2007)

a few more




























now maybe I wont get the "you havent posted in heaps "message


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 24, 2007)

Pike1 that shinglback is awesome, never seen one like that before.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2007)

That light bluetongue is very nice pike.I relocated a similar one a couple of years ago.Would have made a nice partner i think.
Not quite as pretty as yours but you can see the potential.
Love the major skink to.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome pics guys,pike there some mighty fine skinks u have there,loooooove those western stumpies,loooooooove them all actually,some fine examples of alpine blue tongues to guys,keep those pics coming


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

oh and pike,those king skinks in that pic,i cant help thinking there gunna charge u like guard dogs,awsome skinks mate


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

basin snake,i cant be sure but id be looking for a lass for your alpine,im thinking boy,going on build,though head isnt super solid,sticking with boy though,id love to see what he looks like after he sheds,looks like a nice alpine


----------



## reece89 (Apr 25, 2007)

pike1 wow r they all housed together theyre all awsome


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 25, 2007)

No, in pits,some compatable species are kept together.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

hi jamesr,if u were refering to my pics,the big skink with the eastern beardies is a landmullet,in pike1,s pics under the western bluies u will see king skinks,ill get a better pic of the landy today


----------



## zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

*re post*

Pike i love some of those pics,heres a few pics of alpines richard. cheers colin.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Apr 25, 2007)

richardsc said:


> basin snake,i cant be sure but id be looking for a lass for your alpine,im thinking boy,going on build,though head isnt super solid,sticking with boy though,id love to see what he looks like after he sheds,looks like a nice alpine




I've been told by onther person that it could be a male. He shed soon after I took the photos and he was shiny black and the white was bright. His small bit of red coluring was alot brighter.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

hi colin,haha,those some mighty nice looking alpines u have,nice group shot,very impressive.
basin snake,your one is nice as well,i imagine very nice when freshly shed,and i do say he a boy
a couple more skinky pics from today


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2007)

and a couple more,note scratches on my hand,not from land mullet,tried for some lacie pics,lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 27, 2007)

some newys i just got today


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 27, 2007)

oooh there some nice centranlians youve got there richard.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 27, 2007)

A couple of old pics of skinks i used to keep..


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 27, 2007)

I didnt realise people have such a range of high class skinks....Ive only got a common bluey, but some of these are fantastic lookin animals......its got me all interested now


----------



## jordo (Apr 27, 2007)

Great pics everyone 
Here are a few of my gidgees, got other skink pics in my album too.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

nice whites skinks ,whats the other one,and love those gidgees jordo,u have some nice alpines as well,and others,thanks for the pics,and yep,alot of people look past the skinks,i think they r awsome,i started with skinks and will always have them,god theres some nice skinks out there,hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jamesr (Apr 28, 2007)

i just posted this in a diffrent thread but ohwell


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

a nice young eastern there,thanks for the pic


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 28, 2007)

richardsc said:


> nice whites skinks ,whats the other one,and love those gidgees jordo,u have some nice alpines as well,and others,thanks for the pics,and yep,alot of people look past the skinks,i think they r awsome,i started with skinks and will always have them,god theres some nice skinks out there,hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



The other one is a She-Oak Skink mate.


----------



## little guy (Apr 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of my skink's. Pink tongue, northern blue tongue, shingle back skink.
Hope you like them i do.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

thought it was a she oak mr bredli,cool,so u dont have them anymore,what were they like to keep,there not very common in captivity r they


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

nice pics little guy,i like them to mate


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 28, 2007)

jamesr said:


> wooh i dont really know much about skinks (other than blueys and shinglebacks) is the 1 in the 4th pic a king skink or a land mullet?


 

it is a cunningham skink mate the 2 are in the 5th pic


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

nice cunninghams,i spent my afternoon catching an escapee from my pit,i got him and fixed the escape route,heres the culprit on the wood pile,i had the camera taking pics of centralian bluies while i was waiting for him to come out


----------



## Zanejb (Apr 28, 2007)

I like your Centralians Richard, and ive seen some pics of your juvie (or once juvie) westerns also, very nice. Id like to get some smaller skinks. i like the whites skink but i have no idea if i could keep one though lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah u can keep whites skinks,u dont need a licence for them,and they would go good outside but being smaller id say much better to keep indoors,that way u can see them more,yep my westerns r juvies,couple of months old now i guess


----------



## Zanejb (Apr 28, 2007)

i like the look of magor skinks and tree skinks. might have to look into getting a couple of each


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 28, 2007)

more pics of my 2 cunninghams.they are new england x common


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks jesse,nice pics of your cunninghams,i like your outdoor pic,do they go out over summer


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 28, 2007)

i am making a avairy atm so they are in sideall the time atm.but they will be out all year round soon


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

nice,they will enjoy that,one of mine had got out some how i didnt know till i saw it today on our wood pile,little bugger had sqeezed through somewhere on my avairy so i spent the day trying to catch it and fixed up all areas he may have got out and any areas that needed it today and i finally caught the little bugger,so make sure its well secured as they can climb and squeeze through small gaps


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 28, 2007)

opps my bad they wont be going in my pit i am selling them was thinking of my blueys


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

u should be fine with bluies,and cunninghams to by the way


----------



## reece89 (Apr 29, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## richardsc (Apr 29, 2007)

cool patterns on your eastern reece,nice pic


----------



## little guy (May 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of my bluey's that were out today


----------



## richardsc (May 1, 2007)

nice pics little guy,nice set up to


----------



## MannyM (May 2, 2007)

I've never been much of a fan of skinks, but there's some great variety there, and some fantastic looking specimens which i've never seen before.

Actually, apart from blueys, shinglebacks and your average 'garden variety' skink, i've not seen any others.


----------



## richardsc (May 2, 2007)

yeah they are often over looked,im a fan of them though,lol


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

Ive never been into skinks much either. But there r some interesting ones. Nice shingle backs look great and Jordos gidgee skinks look really interesting.


----------



## Zanejb (May 2, 2007)

i love the WA Shingle backs (well i think its the WA form?) the ones with the red/orange on there heads. its fantastic.


----------



## grimbeny (May 2, 2007)

Yes the Red/orange ones r amazing.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 2, 2007)

Oh WOW WA form! We do have some cool stuff here even if what can b owned is limited


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 2, 2007)

heres some new pics of a cunningham and my bluey


----------



## jordo (May 2, 2007)

A pic of my regal striped skinks (years ago), something a bit different and they're very hardy captives.


----------



## chickenman (May 2, 2007)

heres a couple of mine if they work.... shingle back, common bluetounges
enjoy!


----------



## richardsc (May 2, 2007)

nice pics guys,jordo those regals look pretty cool,id like to get into the smaller varieties,i kept southern water skinks and striped skinks years ago and found them quite entertaining to keep,any one keep black rock skinks or tree skinks and or water skinks,id love to see more pics


----------



## Zanejb (May 3, 2007)

Yea same here id like to get into some smaller species so come on guys post a few more pics!


----------



## geckodan (May 3, 2007)

some more from my collection
Carlia tetradactyla





Carlia munda




Cyclodomor[hous casuarinae




Ctenotus pantherinus




Egernia margaretae




Egernia striolata




Egernia major




Pink tongue




Egernia depressa




Ctenotus robustus




Gnypetoscincus queenslandiae




Egernia striata




Egernia stokesii


----------



## richardsc (May 3, 2007)

awsome pics dan,thats a nice variety u keep,thanks for the pics


----------

